# Advice on towing capability



## HWB (Jul 12, 2015)

Have a 2012 chev 2500hd, shrt bed, diesel. 4wd z71.  Looking at a 5th wheel 42ft with gvwr of 15500, Hitch wt 2060. A sandpiper 365saqb Anyone towing a similar size trailer with a similar vehicle?  I have ran the numbers and unless I miscalculated it seems to work within the trucks ratings.  But it is close.  Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## C Nash (Jul 12, 2015)

-Short bed 4x4 I don't know if I would want to pull a 42 footer with that HWB.  JMO    Maybe someone with this set up can better advise.  Welcome to the forun and keep us posted.


----------

